# What is this ?



## TARTARIN (Jun 18, 2014)

Good morning !

What is this part of Me Bf 109 ? :







Thanks.

TARTARIN

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## one-o-nine (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello,

fragment of the Fl. 23331 Mutterkompass ...

best regards
one-o-nine


----------



## Kingscoy (Jun 21, 2014)

Good ID. Here's a pic too.

Cheers,
Sander


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2014)

Excellent job one-o-nine, and welcome aboard!


----------



## TARTARIN (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi !

Thanks, many thanks !

Regards,

TARTARIN


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 22, 2014)

Whoa! Heck of an ID.


----------

